# WindowsXP NATIVELY RUN on MacBook Pro not installing IntelPROSet Wireless drivers



## andresshul (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi there,

I have been a user of Parallels for the past 3 years, and recently have upgraded to Parallels 5 on my MacBook Pro with an Intel Core i5 2.53 GHz, MacOS 10.6.4.

I created a 50GB BootCamp partition, and reinstalled Windows XP, as well as the Snow Leopard drivers for WindowsXP, to have it ALSO running NATEVELY as well as from my WindowsXP.pvm.

The following drivers a WILL NOT INSTALL, and I cannot get the computer to connect to the Internet Wirelessly NOT EVEN Ethernet Hardwired :

Control Panet
\Device Manager
\ ?Other devices 
1. ? Bluetooth USB Host Controller
2. ? Built-in iSight
3. ? Ethrernet Controller
4. ? Mertwork Controller
5. ? PCI Data Acquisition and Signaling Processing Controller
6. ?PCI Device
7. ?PCI Device
8. ?SM Bus Controller
9.? Vidoe Controller (VGA Compatible)


My ORIGINAL WindowsXP Professional license will expire in 30 days on THE BOOTCAMP partition,, and NOTHING SEEMS TO allowing me to connect to the internet

Apple Canada has reviewed the computer, and they told me everything works fine, and that I 
Should get in touch with Parallels to sort out this inconsistency.

I use my computer on a daily basis for BUSINESS PURPOSES, and this inconvenience does not allow me to conduct my business as I need.

I would greatly appreciate your URGENT ASSISTANCE to solve this problem !!!\

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR TIME

Regards,

Andres Shulman


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Most of these programs if running in Boot Camp and in the VM require you to validate your copy of Windows 3 times. Once when you install it in Boot Camp. 2nd time in the VM and the 3rd time is after booting back into the Boot Camp after the VM is set up.

Next question is, where are the drivers not installing? While you are in the VM, or while in Boot Camp?


----------

